# What you paid for your Fully comp insurance



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK following on from a previous thread and as I don't like hijacking others peeps. What did we all pay full comp full for our insurance with full no claims? Your age would help and location. Hey Perhaps we could get a group deal going


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

TT 225

I'm 27 from Cheshire (feel like I'm on Blind Date!) 6 points

think my premium was about Â£700 with 5+ years NC and fully comp..bit excessive i know but was convenient!


----------



## MAD4J (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi, I'm 33 from Somerset with full PNCB and it costs me Â£471.

Cheers.


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm 31 and have been quoted Â£482 with admiral thats for me and the fiance to drive it with 5 years NCB

Just spoke to Adrian Flux and got a stupid quote of Â£750 becuase it is a 225 and " is a powerful car sir !!!!"

D


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

33, cambridgeshire, 3 points, some mods, full no claims, includes the wife as named driver, Â£450.87 including Â£50 cashback (Post Office)


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

36 ish no points
living in fife 225 roadster
some mods( more on the way)
5 yrs NCB
320.00


----------



## ryanam1 (May 16, 2006)

21, London, No Points, FNCB, Â£2700


----------



## alanstotty (Jul 25, 2006)

225 coupe
31 years old............... in 9 days I will be 32  
Near Manchester 
Full NCD
No points
No claims

Â£1300.............. yes Â£1300


----------



## bud-weis (Jul 21, 2006)

24yrs old, 2yrs NCB and a 22yr old female named driver,Â£800 fully comp. with Greenlight


----------



## vassy (Jul 31, 2006)

225 coupe

30 years old
No points
7 years protected no claims
Near Bedford 
Â£420 with Elephant


----------



## Batt (Jun 7, 2006)

I've just had my renewal through from LloydsTSB.....they want Â£972 :lol:

When I got the TT it was Â£96 for change of car (from an MG ZS 120+), which i thought was ok, as previous premiun was approx Â£450.

But nearly 1K, that's crazy....

I'm a young 32, 9 years NCD, park in the street, no big risk i'm sure... 

I shall be 'phoning around!!!


----------



## proteu5 (Apr 24, 2006)

3.2TTC
33 with 6yrs NCB
No points
Â£550
Noel Dazley
Essex


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

20 Years old, 
From Ipswich in suffolk,
No bonuses,
3 points,
180 coupe,

Â£2500 well a little more now i have the wheels! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think you know what I pay and who with


----------



## bigears (Jul 31, 2005)

225 soon to be one clicked
38 with full no claims, no points, bla bla
Quoted 1090 with Eagle Star.
Gave Noel Dazely a call and 560 quid - faxing forms back right now!

Add 10% to this for the one click.

Wirral by the way


----------



## Mike TT (Jun 5, 2006)

225 roadster
52 living in Tunbridge Wells Kent full NCB
Â£280 Morethan.


----------



## Toby (Jun 12, 2006)

21, live in basingstoke, No NCBs 6 points 2200 with elephant for my 225 roadster


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

31, South Wales, 5+ years NCB (protected), all mods declared, no points or claims, Â£350-00


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I think you know what I pay and who with


What? and Who? I missed that one.

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTCool said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I think you know what I pay and who with
> ...


Â£550 with Adrian Flux full NCB 41 years young


----------



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

34 years old

225 coupe, no mods

cornwall

6 yrs ncd

clean licence

just me and better half to drive it

Â£280 ish with sensible XS (Â£250 i think)


----------



## dylarolla (Mar 5, 2003)

alanstotty said:


> 225 coupe
> 31 years old............... in 9 days I will be 32
> Near Manchester
> Full NCD
> ...


alanstotty!! For the love of god change your insurer. That is a crazy premium for your profile. Unless perhaps you are a rally driver, in which case it's probably correct. If not though, you should be getting no more than half that fella. Even in Bethnal Green you'd be insured for under a grand. Crazy.


----------



## alanstotty (Jul 25, 2006)

bigears said:


> 225 soon to be one clicked
> 38 with full no claims, no points, bla bla
> Quoted 1090 with Eagle Star.
> Gave Noel Dazely a call and 560 quid - faxing forms back right now!
> ...


What insurance company is that? thanks


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

44 years old
9 years NCB (both wife andI)
No points (yet...)
All mods declared
Fareham Hants
Â£485 Noel Dazely


----------



## fmac (Oct 13, 2005)

30 years old
never made a claim in 12 years of driving *touch wood*
no convictions
home owner living in Moseley Birmingham

225 silver coupe, fully comp from directline Â£780

which is quite good given I work in the live music industry which is considered by most insurers to be the highest risk job for car insurance 90% of insurance companies won't even insure me.....


----------



## dylarolla (Mar 5, 2003)

33 yo
S3
Lots of mods, most insurance-premium-influencing being a remap (274bhp)
Living in Central London (Zone 1/2)
Driving for 15 years 
4 years PNCB
3 points

Â£780 - Adrian Flux (Noel Dazely were roughly the same)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

39 and a very big bit  
04 180 quattro
No mods
Live in Wallsend
Driving for 21 years 
full no claims 
No points
Â£440 with the Post Office *****less Â£50 in postal orders and Â£25 cashback *****from this website
My dad is 66 just renewed his Bora insurance with LLoyds TSB on the link above and got Â£110 cashback on a Â£270 policy 8)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

225 TTC 
29 with 4yrs NCB 
No points 
Â£550 
Noel Dazley 
Surrey
Mods below, all of which are mentioned in the policy


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mike TT said:


> 225 roadster
> 52 living in Tunbridge Wells Kent full NCB
> Â£280 Morethan.


Your joking right? :? Any advance or is that a reduction <Â£280 YOU CANNOT BE SERIOUS. :evil:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

5 year old 225 coupe, Pembrokeshire, Max no claims, 62 years young. 
Â£268 with Esure.
H.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ryanam1 said:


> 21, London, No Points, FNCB, Â£2700


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

alanstotty said:


> 225 coupe
> 31 years old............... in 9 days I will be 32
> Near Manchester
> Full NCD
> ...


You've been done mate!! Where do you park?? on the st in Moss Side???


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

225C
35
No Points
9+ Years NC, protected
+ GF (lowers premium by Â£50)
Buisness Class 1
Hire Car use
Â£399 Admiral
Staffs


----------



## jonas (Aug 1, 2006)

2002 TTC 225

South London + driveaway parking
34 with 15years NCB
clean licence
right attitude

just moved to UK, never been driving on the wrong side of the road before...

Â£780 Privilege, others quoted over Â£1200


----------



## biogoo (Jul 10, 2006)

225 TTC with minor mods declared, and driveway parking in Oxon.

Me = 38yo, 10+ years PNCB, no points. SWMBO named on policy. Hirecar, legal, yada yada.

420ish with Adrian Flux.


----------



## tt_sport (Jun 21, 2006)

06 QS

35 Years young, full no claims

Parked on driveway

Huddersfield

Privilige Â£510


----------



## Carlos the Jakal (Jul 16, 2006)

28 Male Dublin, Ireland. â‚¬ 1313 ( about Â£ 885) Fully Comp 4yrs NCD
Insurance is just silly money over here!!

Forgot to mention the girlfriend is on the policy too 27


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

On average how much does a Remap and DV add to your premium?

Admiral multicar seems pretty good. Are they remap friendly?


----------



## EXPLOSADE (Jun 4, 2004)

225 TTR.
65 NEXT BIRTHDAY
FULL NCB.
LANCASHIRE
Â£254.00 FULLY COMP. + Â£25.00 PETROL VOUCHER FREE.
TESCO CAR INSURANCE.


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

225c
34yr old
with mods
full ncd
no points
348 with admiral
inverness

and protected ncd


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

42 years old Â£380 full comp, Berkshire, 6 points 5yrs NCD ,with privilage


----------



## biogoo (Jul 10, 2006)

rob40 said:


> 42 years old Â£380 full comp, Berkshire, 6 points 5yrs NCD ,with privilage


That seems a pretty decent quote - are Privilege reasonably mod-friendly then? Any idea how much your mods added to their base quote? They're not one I tried this year so might have to check them out next time.


----------



## Dave_225Roadster (Mar 22, 2006)

24 Years old
225 Roadster
4 years NCD
No Mods
Clean license

â‚¬1200
German insurer - Axa


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

zorg said:


> 225c
> 34yr old
> with mods
> full ncd
> ...


and it cost you?? :roll:


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

les said:


> zorg said:
> 
> 
> > 225c
> ...


see the bit where it says 348 with admiral? :roll: :roll:


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

32
Colchester, Essex
full NCB
Â£312 with Amiral multi car (was a big saving)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

zorg said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > zorg said:
> ...


Nope 8) now where is that white stick


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

Are admiral mod friendly?


----------



## Mike TT (Jun 5, 2006)

I am afraid les that this is right.

Been driving/riding almost 37 years, never had a claim or conviction and have been an advanced riding/driving trainer for some years. One of the benefits of being an "old-git" and living in a reasonably safe area.

By the way, this is the most expensive vehicle insurance premium I have ever paid since driving, but the pleasure I get from my TT is worth every penny.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

36, live in Leeds, car on drive, just me on it (insurance that is, not the drive, that has the cars, some weeds, a few insects im guessing, occasionally rain, even more rarely sunshine, and i think i can see some pebbles that have scattered on there too), full NCB, Â£1000 including Class 1 business use, my mods and a small excess


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

jonas said:


> 2002 TTC 225
> 
> South London + driveaway parking
> 34 with 15years NCB
> ...


yep, just shows what a London postcode does...

NorthWest London + on drive parking
48 with 4y NCB & 3 points
'uprated brakes'
'non-OEM exhaust'
Â£848  reduced to Â£738 on Admiral Multi-car (but then wifes golf Â£417 -> Â£260 on same policy, so savings worth it).


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Iâ€™m over 65 with a clean license, and full NCB. My TT 225 Quattro Coupe is re-mapped, DV and has the Haldex upgrade. I pay Â£746.04 to Norwich Union for fully comprehensive insurance, including legal expenses and protected NCB along with the usual fringe benefits. My excess is Â£270.

P.S. By the way, itâ€™s taken me 48 years to get a clean license.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Iâ€™m over 65 with a clean license, and full NCB. My TT 225 Quattro Coupe is re-mapped, DV and has the Haldex upgrade. I pay Â£746.04 to Norwich Union for fully comprehensive insurance, including legal expenses and protected NCB along with the usual fringe benefits. My excess is Â£270.
> 
> P.S. By the way, itâ€™s taken me 48 years to get a clean license.


Wow I didn't know Saltburn was so dodgy :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Iâ€™m over 65 with a clean license, and full NCB. My TT 225 Quattro Coupe is re-mapped, DV and has the Haldex upgrade. I pay Â£746.04 to Norwich Union for fully comprehensive insurance, including legal expenses and protected NCB along with the usual fringe benefits. My excess is Â£270.
> ...


I think they had it in for me until I reached 65, after which they decided I was past it.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

225TTC - garaged, but not part of my policy to make sure that it is.

6 years NCB (bizarrely, given that I had an accident 4 years ago that was 50/50??

Â£378 through Elephant. Insured in my wife's name with me as driver.

However our A4 2.5TDi, which is about group 12, came in at Â£470 also with Elephant.

My wife manged to get that down to Â£385 though, by registering as a new customer and getting a new quote online. They then matched it.


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

I am 62 full no claims wife second driver (does not drive my TT  ) fully comp. protected, Â£259 thats with Barclays. thats for this year it usually goes up with these special offers for next year but that suits me sir!! 

I must be the oldest TTOC member do i get a prize


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

It's hard to believe that these quotes are "Back to Back" there's so much difference in the prices. Norwich Union have told me that all modified cars have been hammered in recent years and that some people don't declare everything. They say there is no such thing as cheap insurance, without risk.

Just repeating what I have been told by NU.

Joe


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Well if you do not declare your mods you take a risk , i declared my wheels and it only put on a extra Â£15 so thats not going to break the bank,


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

Age: 22 (Me)
23 (Partner)
Model: 225 TTC
Insurance: Â£800

Woohooo


----------



## Kilted (Jun 16, 2004)

2001 Black 225 TT

34 Yrs old
9 yrs NCB
Misses on the insurance
North East Scotland

Â£230 Fully comp


----------



## superally (Feb 25, 2005)

5 Year NC, Live in IOM, Npoints, I year old TT, Â£780 quid Admiral. And their crap cuase after my accident in MArch they were slower than a week in the jail. I had to find my own repair shop, hire car! Anyway cars for sale if anyone wants it! Sorry another thread!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW! such variations in insurance costs, glad I started it. Unfortuantley and although I get a good deal I perhaps could have got better :? Any insurnace agents out there want to do a group deal then  Yeah I know so many variables and insurance up dates. But a % discount against the norm may interest some. Just a thought. :idea:


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

22 years old
London (Brixton) high crime area
4 years no claims
no points

about Â£1300


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

45yrs old
11yrs ncb
225c
Newquay Cornwall
Â£274 with tesco and with Â£25 petrol vouchers back( not received yet?)
garaged, cctv, behind steel gates,which are padlocked
only driver insured...


----------



## shovell74 (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm 32 yrs wife 34 both full nc, no points, fully comp Â£388 direct line also my TT lhd, fwd 180 and live in the forest of dean , gloucestershire


----------



## Batt (Jun 7, 2006)

''I've just had my renewal through from LloydsTSB.....they want Â£972''

Been 'phoning and interneting to get a better price, now down to Â£594 

So it's getting better....... :roll:


----------



## alilongden (Apr 14, 2006)

youngg said:


> 20 Years old,
> From Ipswich in suffolk,
> No bonuses,
> 3 points,
> ...


LOL

Im 19 in lincolnshire
I have NO NCB
Had licence for 2 1/2years
I have my own policy with parents named.....

Im paying 1600 with bell on a 225 coupe!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

32 years old
Licence for 15 years
7 years NCB
Aberdeen AB10 (city centre, which bumps up the costs  )
Residential car park - ungaraged
Â£380 through First Alternative/eSure


----------



## mw22 (Aug 15, 2005)

29 years old
10 years NCB
Garaged and living in Nottingham
Â£368
Bell insurance

The Mrs is also on the policy..... on getting quotes she saved me around Â£100 per policy putting her name on it too.... occasionally it helps to know a copper


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Â£420 36/m & 33/f - Bell - Parked in street - 6 NCB ie: full - 3.2 TTR.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Heavily Modified.

No NCB.

5 Free Track Days a year.

Agreed Value.

Â£168 with AON.

- BTW that's for my Alfa


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

ryanam1 said:


> 21, London, No Points, FNCB, Â£2700


you must have started driving at an early age, i thought full NCB was after 5 years :?


----------



## ryanam1 (May 16, 2006)

thebears said:


> ryanam1 said:
> 
> 
> > 21, London, No Points, FNCB, Â£2700
> ...


NCB transfered from an old policy of my dads :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

vassy said:


> 225 coupe
> 
> 30 years old
> No points
> ...


im 26 with a 225, i pat 485 fully comp no point and 3 yrs ncb with direct line


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I must shop around more. Thirty-ten, Cheshire, FNCB, no mods, TTR225, protected NCB, no claims since 1990, Â£850-odd.


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

29 living in Bexleyheath, SE London.

8 yrs NCB (protected), no points. (Girlfriend on policy with 6 points!)

Â£663.99 from Elephant. Would have been Â£30 less but I moved half a mile down the road, and my new house is a higher risk?!?! (I can walk between the 2 houses in 10 minutes!)

This was a renewal with the same company. However, as I always do I did a bit of shopping around to check prices and didn't get any other quote less than Â£1000.


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

....a few years ago I was in the expensive position of being 24 with 12 points and trying to insure a Citroen Xsara.

The absolute cheapest I could get was Â£1400 and was telling a friend on his mobile, while he happened to be driving. He asked who the insurance company were.....

He still says today that he almost crashed his car laughing uncontrollably when I said 'Budget'!!!!


----------



## Dean84 (May 31, 2006)

22, live in SW London, 2yrs NCB, Â£780 Fully Comp


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm 21 living in essex 2 years NCB Â£1008 full comp no points 

Admiral


----------



## Archersam (Sep 9, 2004)

35, Folkestone, Kent
Unmodded TTR 225 - professional hairdresser (seriously :lol: )
No points, but 4 years since I had a 1 month speeding ban...........so it still has to be disclosed.........

Â£495 quoted today with Noel D as just got renewal through from Adrian Flux at Â£560.

Am finding (as always) that the mainstreams are a nightmare for price.
Sam
....the sun has come out here this afternoon.........
8)


----------

